# Jim 'Ronin' Harrison: Very Interesting



## TKDman (Nov 19, 2002)

A guy here in the town I live in claims to have trained with Chuck Norris!  He has a picture with Chuck too, ive seen it in his Dojo behind a picture case just so you know its not a doctored up internet picture.  He even has quotes from Bruce Lee!

www.jimroninharrison.com

Please tell me what you think of this guy.


----------



## fanged_seamus (Nov 20, 2002)

Sakura Bushidokan....

Wasn't Sakura the name of the villian in Chuck Norris's "The Octagon"?

Tad

PS: Not qualified to comment on anything else....


----------



## Mider1985 (Sep 21, 2010)

TKDman said:


> A guy here in the town I live in claims to have trained with Chuck Norris! He has a picture with Chuck too, ive seen it in his Dojo behind a picture case just so you know its not a doctored up internet picture. He even has quotes from Bruce Lee!
> 
> www.jimroninharrison.com
> 
> Please tell me what you think of this guy.


 
Jim Harrison is one of the most famous martial artists in the world. He was put into the Black Belt Magazine hall of fame in 2009

Bruce Lee was qouted to say something like "i wouldnt wanna step into the ring with Jim Harrison" He did mention another guy but i cant recall his name i think his name was Stone

Jim Harrison is 70 years old and like great martial artists go he can still own a guy 50 years younger. Chuck Norris was suppose to have said that Jim Harrison saved his life by stopping a punch a few inches from his face.


----------



## Gruenewald (Sep 21, 2010)

Mider1985 said:


> Jim Harrison is one of the most famous martial artists in the world. He was put into the Black Belt Magazine hall of fame in 2009
> 
> Bruce Lee was qouted to say something like "i wouldnt wanna step into the ring with Jim Harrison" He did mention another guy but i cant recall his name i think his name was Stone
> 
> Jim Harrison is 70 years old and like great martial artists go he can still own a guy 50 years younger. Chuck Norris was suppose to have said that Jim Harrison saved his life by stopping a punch a few inches from his face.


The quote by the late Bruce Lee went like this:

"I fear no man, but Jim Harrison and  Mike Stone are the two last men that I would wish to meet in an alley  fight. Jim Harrisons fighting style is not flamboyant or spectacular,  its just simple and deadly! Hes one of the most dangerous men in the  world."

Also to the OP, if you live in the same town that means you must be near Sakura Warrior Arts (his dojo I believe), I recommend you check it out if you're interested as I've heard good things about it.


----------



## searcher (Sep 21, 2010)

Many of Mr. Harrison's students have schools in my area.     They are some of the toughest guys around.      As well as, some of the nicest and most helpful.


----------



## Mider1985 (Sep 22, 2010)

searcher said:


> Many of Mr. Harrison's students have schools in my area. They are some of the toughest guys around. As well as, some of the nicest and most helpful.


 
Your really lucky because nobody teaches Jim Harrisons Bushidokan in Los Angeles. 

Chuck Norris once bragged about being able to beat Bruce Lee or what he said was basically that Bruce would not wanna fight him. I DO know that Lee did train Norris so maybe what he was saying was a big load of.....well you know. 

I would really like to see if Bruce Lee could have defeated Jim Harrison. Or if there would be a stalemate. I guess the closest thing to that happening would be Jim Harrison fighting Dan Inosanto. I think that Gene Lebell might be able to beat Jim Harrison but Gene Lebell is pretty much a force of nature ha

I wish it was possible to take the fighting styles of the greats of the Era and put them into some kind of real simulation and see who'd win in a battle


----------



## searcher (Sep 22, 2010)

Mider1985 said:


> Your really lucky because nobody teaches Jim Harrisons Bushidokan in Los Angeles.
> 
> Chuck Norris once bragged about being able to beat Bruce Lee or what he said was basically that Bruce would not wanna fight him. I DO know that Lee did train Norris so maybe what he was saying was a big load of.....well you know.
> 
> ...


 


Keep on wishing.    Most of the "old" guys are not interested in any peeing contests these days.  

And you were close about Lee and Norris.      B.L. actually learned form Mr. Norris.     Mr. Norris was considered to beoneof the best kickers back in the day and Bruce wanted to learn from him.


As far as the simulation goes, it could turn out 100 different ways in 100 different fights with no consitent winners.


----------



## bribrius (Sep 23, 2010)

why is the op and second poster labeled as "guest"


----------



## Blindside (Sep 23, 2010)

bribrius said:


> why is the op and second poster labeled as "guest"



Probably because in the eight years since the original post the membership labels have changed several times and that is a default label.


----------



## Gruenewald (Sep 23, 2010)

searcher said:


> And you were close about Lee and Norris.      B.L. actually learned form Mr. Norris.     Mr. Norris was considered to beoneof the best kickers back in the day and Bruce wanted to learn from him.



Yeah, Bruce first met Chuck at the Long Beach martial arts demo. He invited him over to "compare techniques" and they trained together. You're probably right in saying that Bruce wanted to learn from him to some degree, at the time Chuck had just won something major (can't remember exactly, but it was a "karate world title" of some kind if memory serves). It makes sense that he would want to compare his techniques to somebody who's techniques had been "proven" in the tournament scene.

In my mind Bruce was still a vastly superior martial artist, and although it remains unclear who would win in a fight between the two men (I'd be very tempted to side with Bruce despite the large weight difference), I would hardly go so far as to say that Bruce was afraid to fight him. There may have been some reason he didn't want to fight Chuck, but who knows.


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 23, 2010)

That was a period of a lot of cross fertilization and open training between a lot of martial artists.  The pool was small, and a lot of people would visit and train with different people.  The commercial and the liability scenario was much different, as well.  My suspicion would be that Bruce Lee and Chuck Norris trained together, each learning from the other.  Just like they both acknowledged doing with other people over the years.

Sadly, you don't see nearly the openness today.  Too many places won't let a visitor train, for reasons justifiable as fear of a law suit to as ridiculous as fear that a visitor might make their instructors look bad.  Lots of people are locked down hard on "Style" rather than being willing to experience somebody else's approach, and take what might work for them.


----------



## Gaius Julius Caesar (Sep 23, 2010)

TKDman said:


> A guy here in the town I live in claims to have trained with Chuck Norris! He has a picture with Chuck too, ive seen it in his Dojo behind a picture case just so you know its not a doctored up internet picture. He even has quotes from Bruce Lee!
> 
> www.jimroninharrison.com
> 
> Please tell me what you think of this guy.


 


 Be it music or martial arts, i have always had a thing for reading abourt those who came before. Jim harrison was one of my MA heroes as a teen, along with Urquidez, Norris, Allen Steen, Mike Stone and Donn Draeger.

 My first real MA mentor, Kennith J. Burcham competed against many of these guys and knew alot of them as well.

 These guys were pioneers of american martial arts and had a level of comitment and hard training lacking in the majority of Dojo's today.

 You would get alot less MMA fanboy put downs of Karate, judo, kung Fu and other arts if things were as these guys did it, alot less because these guys could kill you.


----------



## VegasM4 (Oct 3, 2010)

I read an article back in the 80's on Jim Harrison in "Fighter" magazine I think...pretty amazing guy.


----------

